# Self driving?



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Waymo self-driving robotaxi goes rogue with passenger inside, escapes support staff


We speak to man who experienced and recorded wild ride first hand



www.theregister.com


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

A lane is blocked off by construction cones? Wow, so "unusual." No wonder it had problems.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

You'd never see anything so "unusual" in the streets of LA, Manhattan, Chicago, etc.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, that worked out really well. They have come a long way since they started but it just serves to indicate how much further they have to go. I could see how easy it would be to sabotage these things, just put a garbage can or cone in front and behind the thing and it's paralyzed till Mom comes and takes care of it. Never mind people hopping in who shouldn't and making a mess in them.


----------

